# 22mm Master cylinder in A2?



## mrbeetle (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm swapping a VR6/ manual trans into a '92 Golf and keeping the stock size front rotors and 200mm rear drums. I have a new 22mm master cylinder and want to know if it's OK to use it with this set up, or do I have to stay with the stock 20mm master?


----------



## FelonyPimping (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sure this will be of little help since I have no idea of the origins of the 20 vs 22mm MC but..... 

So after a quick Google search I'm going to assume that the 22mm is from a Corrado. 

I recently bought a swapped 91 GTI 16v with a VR6 and manual trans. The front brakes are from a 93 Corrado along with many other parts, including the engine wiring harness and intake manifold and such (the block and head are out of a 02 Passat). I really wasn't sure where the Master cylinder came from so I took a shot in the dark and bought a Brake MC for a 93 Corrado SLC. It fit perfectly and the brakes are pretty solid now. The rears (stock 16v calipers with Passat Slotted discs) do lock up first at high speeds though (90mph +) which can be a fun game in traffic. 

Another point I'll make is that I have no idea if the brake booster is from the same Corrado or if its the stock 16v booster. So if mine is from the stock 16v then yes it will work just fine, if mine's not stock 16v then I have no idea. Remember I don't know what booster I have. 

So, based on that last fact, this whole post probably doesn't help you at all. Good luck!!!!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would stay with the stock master. The 22mm master will give a higher peddle but will require more force from your foot for the same braking effect. 

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/brakes/brake-types/brake1.htm


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

I believe it depends on the rear proportion valve for the rear brakes. A Mk3 VR6 one works with the 22mm MC. Check with Steveo or Bonesaw for the details.

I want to see some pics on how to hook up the rear lines so I am going to talk to them too. I am going with a A2 booster, 22mm mc, vr6 rear beam and front brakes from a 97 Jetta GLX. All of those work fine together. 

Check out this Non ABS swap on a Corrado. It might help. 
http://www.oichan.org/mods/abs/abs2.htm


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

keep the 20!


----------

